# Windows are stuck in 'always on top' mode as of recent updates



## altjx (Nov 30, 2010)

So as of about a week ago, I've been having some issues with some applications stuck in an 'always on top mode'. For example, I may be using Pidgin IM, and I'll open up Windows Explorer. Windows Explorer will open up behind Pidgin, and even clicking on Windows Explorer won't bring it in the foreground, thereby causing me to have to minimize pidgin manually.

I thought this was a problem with just me, but one of my friends just recently complained about this too, which leads me to believe that this is affecting a lot of others.

Does anyone know anything about this problem or how to fix it? Running Windows 8.1 Pro.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you only seeing this issue on this one program?


----------



## altjx (Nov 30, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Are you only seeing this issue on this one program?


Nope. This occurs with several applications. Google Chrome, Pidgin IM, Skype, and/or any other applications that are in the foreground. Trying to get to something behind it seems a bit difficult sometimes.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you running a custom theme on Windows?

Please follow this guide here to perform a System File Check of Windows: 

How to run SFC /scannow from Command Prompt | Tech Support Forum


----------



## altjx (Nov 30, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Are you running a custom theme on Windows?
> 
> Please follow this guide here to perform a System File Check of Windows:
> 
> How to run SFC /scannow from Command Prompt | Tech Support Forum


Thanks for your response.

I'm not running any custom themes. I've ran the command you recommended, and here is its output:


```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>sfc /scannow

Beginning system scan.  This process will take some time.

Beginning verification phase of system scan.
Verification 100% complete.

Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.

C:\Windows\system32>
```


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi,

I see you posted in a couple of other places. A wise move but please be sure to let us (or them) know if you find a solution, to help others with similar or same issues and to enable the thread to be marked solved.



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Are you only seeing this issue on this one program?


Good point, but even though its happening with more than one program, I wonder, is it possible that a poorly configured application could make a global setting which (or is it 'that' :grin would make other apps always open on top?

Have you tried right clicking on Pidgin and other apps to see the 'always on top' and other similar settings? Are any of them configured to be always on top?


----------



## altjx (Nov 30, 2010)

Deejay100six said:


> Hi,
> 
> I see you posted in a couple of other places. A wise move but please be sure to let us (or them) know if you find a solution, to help others with similar or same issues and to enable the thread to be marked solved.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response, but there are no other applications that have this setting configured. This is happening with several applications and at random times. Also happening with a friend as well who's running Windows 8.1 Pro.

It seems to be a bit difficult to reproduce since it's so random, but when it happens, it definitely requires me to have to minimize what's in focus to get behind it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

A friend has the exact same issue??

Did this happen after the recent Windows Updates?


----------



## altjx (Nov 30, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> A friend has the exact same issue??
> 
> Did this happen after the recent Windows Updates?


Yes, the same exact issue. For a few days I hadn't mentioned anything because I figured it was just something specific to my OS. But then when he mentioned it as well, I figured it'd probably be something that's more common.

And yes, I believe this all started happening after Windows Update. Not quite sure which particular update, but before going down that road, I figured I'd check here to see if multiple people had it happen and if there was any known fixes for it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It may be worth to use your system restore to the day before the updates. See if that fixes the issue.

Sounds like a bad/corrupt update.


----------



## altjx (Nov 30, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> It may be worth to use your system restore to the day before the updates. See if that fixes the issue.
> 
> Sounds like a bad/corrupt update.


Sounds great. Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I run two systems with Windows 8.1 Pro and haven't had this issue. So it may or may not be a Windows Update.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, humor this old computer scientist and get yourself another mouse.


----------



## altjx (Nov 30, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I run two systems with Windows 8.1 Pro and haven't had this issue. So it may or may not be a Windows Update.


Hmm, interesting. I've reinstalled Windows 8.1 and still ran into the same issue. This is extremely weird. Anyone run into this issue yet still? Kind of weird that I've had this issue twice, even after reinstalling the OS.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Where are you getting your copy of Windows 8.1 from?

What programs are you installing?


----------

